# Gent-Wevelgem 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 277662​
Tom Boonen (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) has won this race for the past two years. For various reasons, he's not been firing on all cyclendars this Spring - but if he's going to contend, this is the race I would bet he will use for his coming out party. He'll have Cavendish and Steegmans for support. Phillippe Gilbert (BMC) and Fabian Cancellara (RadioShack Leopard Trek) are on the A-List of contenders as well. Gilbert is hungry for a Classics win and Spartacus will be reved up in the wake of his E3 victory.

But if these guys are going to win, they will have to go early - if it comes to a bunch sprint, Sagan, Cavendish, Griepel, Renshaw, Goss and Degenkolb are all in the field as well and the winner will most likely emerge from thier ranks.

*Prediction*: Gilbert on a flyer or Cavendish if it comes to a bunch sprint.

*Start List / Startlijst* :

Startlist Gent - Wevelgem, Gent-Wevelgem 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

Gent - Wevelgem 2013: Start List | Cyclingnews.com

*Info*:

Elite men | Gent-Wevelgem

2013 Gent-Wevelgem Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV

Gent - Wevelgem 2013: Preview | Cyclingnews.com

Gilbert Leads BMC?s Charge For First Monument Win | Cyclingnews.com

Orica GreenEdge's Classics Fortunes Looking Up Second Time Around | Cyclingnews.com

Gent-Wevelgem Organisers Play Weather Waiting Game | Cyclingnews.com

Gent-Wevelgem Start Moved To Gistel | Cyclingnews.com

Devolder Supports Decision To Shorten Gent-Wevelgem | Cyclingnews.com

Gallery: Memorable Moments In Gent-Welvegem | Cyclingnews.com

*Route Map and Profile*:

View attachment 277666


View attachment 277667​


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

The issue with this one would be withe Cav in the team if it comes to a bunch kick QS is going to ride for Cav because Boonen has little chance of beating Sagan in a stright up sprint (or anything else at the moment).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Agreed, if Boonen can't get away, they will change horses and hope for Cavendish in the sprint.

At the moment, not knowing Boonen's state of recovery, Cavendish seems the better option for Omega Pharma-Quick Step right now.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Boonen has already stated that QS is riding for Cavendish. Chavanel will probably go up the road, he almost always does.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Quick Step at Gent-Wevelgem 2013*



davidka said:


> Chavanel will probably go up the road, he almost always does.


That might prove difficult.

Omega Pharma - Quick-Step Cycling Team

1 Tom Boonen 
2 Mark Cavendish 
3 Nikolas Maes 
4 Gert Steegmans
5 Zdenek Stybar
6 Michal Kwiatkowski
7 Stijn Vandenbergh
8 Martin Velits

Plenty of other breakaway candidates there, including Boonen, but I suspect the team is riding for Cav in this one.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

LostViking said:


> That might prove difficult.
> 
> Omega Pharma - Quick-Step Cycling Team
> 
> ...


CAv has some awesome support in this one, can you imagine a Boonen, Steegmans lead out? Tom has won this but isn't his objective, his eye is on Flanders in the tri color


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Good to see Stybar in the line up
Go cross racers!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

When the conditions get sketchy, I can't imagine Stybar not feeling at home. The worst road event can't compare to the average Belgian cross race. As for Boonen, I think he is simply still suffering the affects of the infection that almost took his arm. Three weeks off the bike is hard.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Cav gets this.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

The first 47K of the race has been eliminated due to weather conditions.

How does that change predictions?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

KenS said:


> The first 47K of the race has been eliminated due to weather conditions.
> 
> How does that change predictions?


It may play in the sprinter's favor, more likely to have bigger group together at the end. But they might skip a few berg if there's too much snow, the organizers will decide about that tomorrow AM, that would make a bigger group sprint finish even more likely.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cavendish


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Gilbert, temps in the low 30's, riding without gloves. Saw one other BMC guy also, no gloves.


I feel like such a weenie.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Boonen hit a drain on the gutter and lay on the sidewalk for a bit. Looks like he hurt his shin, he's off the back now.

Edit:he's DNF'd.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Haussler is on a suicide mission, he's sitting halfway between the break and the chasers.
He's going to be too tired to do anything at the end.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sagan looks way stronger than anyone, he's dragging the break no problem.


----------



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow. Can Sagan make this stick to the line? Impressive!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sagan rides away from everyone! Magnificent win!

And he's riding a Cdale with that split seat tube.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Sagan goes Old school FTW!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sagan pulls a cancellara!

and robbie mcewens a wheelie over the line!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Sagan rides away from everyone! Magnificent win!


The kid keeps learning new tricks. Flanders will be very interesting.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Sagan just has so much more zip in his legs than the other guys. Cover moves on the bergs? No problem. Pull the breakaway? No problem. Cat and mouse within the final 10K? Can't fool him. Ride away from a group of strong veterans? Naturally. Wheelie across the line? Too cool.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Great win of Sagan. Makes Flanders all the more interesting.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

weltyed said:


> sagan pulls a cancellara!
> 
> and robbie mcewens a wheelie over the line!


I wouldn't quite call it a Cancellara, he wasn't 30-50kms from the line
awesome win regardless


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

My connection petered out in the last 10k....DANG, I watched most of the race on the old ipad. I have to stop being so cheap and pony up the money for races live....I am developing a man crush on Sagan. I'm bummed I missed that finish. Hopefully some video will surface somewhere....


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

saddle tramp said:


> My connection petered out in the last 10k....DANG, I watched most of the race on the old ipad. I have to stop being so cheap and pony up the money for races live....I am developing a man crush on Sagan. I'm bummed I missed that finish. Hopefully some video will surface somewhere....


Here ya go:
Gent-Wevelgem 2013 (final kms) - YouTube

Gent - Wevelgem 2013 - Final kilometers (HD) - YouTube


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Boonen hit a drain on the gutter and lay on the sidewalk for a bit. Looks like he hurt his shin, he's off the back now.
> 
> Edit:he's DNF'd.


Gent - Wevelgem 2013 - Crash Tom Boonen - YouTube


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sagan - the one time I don't tip him to win - he's doing wheelies as he crosses the line first!

Sagan Has 'broken The Ice' For Next Classics Win In Gent-Wevelgem | Cyclingnews.com

I need a new crystal ball.

Flanders looks to be shoot-out of monumental proportions between Sagan and Spartacus - it's going to be a great race!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

weltyed said:


> sagan pulls a cancellara!
> 
> and robbie mcewens a wheelie over the line!



I thought the wheelie through the finish line was awesome  !


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> I wouldn't quite call it a Cancellara



If Cancellara could do wheelies, then it would be a Cancellara.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> If Cancellara could do wheelies, then it would be a Cancellara.


4km does not equal 35K, or 15K.....


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm not sure who Sagan's teammate was in the break (French feed), but he needs a BIG thank you. He kept that break moving when other riders wouldn't work. Awesome job by both the Cannondale riders in the last kilometers.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

timed his move of Flecha who will never chase in those situations. Wonder if Sagan knew it. Flecha sat up waiting for someone to chase and it was over
Isn't the first time, won't be the last.

and flecha neutralized every chase by catching it and failing to pull through
I lost coverage as well thanks for the posting


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Maciej Bodnar.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Amazing he was recovered that fast after E3. Cancellara pulled out at the feed because he was cooked. Haven't seen a rider recover in the spring like this since Johan Museeuw.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sagan gets away:
sporza video: Peter Sagan schiet weg uit de kopgroep

Last 2 km of the race:
sporza video: Laatste kilometer van Gent-Wevelgem


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Amazing he was recovered that fast after E3. Cancellara pulled out at the feed because he was cooked. Haven't seen a rider recover in the spring like this since Johan Museeuw.


That's one of Sagan's best natural talent. Even as a kid, physical tests have shown he has an excellent recovery cycle. That might actually be why he's so good, being able to recover quickly serves in races but almost even more in training.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Amazing he was recovered that fast after E3. Cancellara pulled out at the feed because he was cooked. Haven't seen a rider recover in the spring like this since Johan Museeuw.


The Cancellara Fanboi throwing some more hate at Sagan. The kid has never been linked to anything unlike your man crush "Luigi".


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> The Cancellara Fanboi throwing some more hate at Sagan. The kid has never been linked to anything unlike your man crush "Luigi".


That is funny. A Cancellara fanboy. That is new for me. I have just become a little tainted by performance that is abnormal. History has shown us that those that look abnormal aren't usually natural. If you want to tag me, call me a Evans or Marianne Vos fanboy please.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> That is funny. A Cancellara fanboy. That is new for me. I have just become a little tainted by performance that is abnormal. History has shown us that those that look abnormal aren't usually natural. If you want to tag me, call me a Evans or Marianne Vos fanboy please.


Seriously? Cancellaras whole career is "abnormal". Accelerating away from a group of 25 in P-R 50k's from the end like he had an engine and continually putting time into them. Yeah, that's believable. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AA0T8eWMeo


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

OnTheRivet said:


> Seriously? Cancellaras whole career is "abnormal". Accelerating away from a group of 25 in P-R 50k's from the end like he had an engine and continually putting time into them. Yeah, that's believable. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AA0T8eWMeo


As silly as that sounds, especially with conspiracy theorists at the center of it, it is quite plausible.


If P-R didn't or doesn't have a pre-race bike inspection like NASCAR has for their cars, and with an actual product that did and does exist, I can _easily_ see a team taking full advantage of said product; *ONCE*. 

At the time said product had a battery energy life of about 15min. I believe the whole package weighed at or less than 2.5lbs. You pedaled while the product did its' magic. You only had to deal with the power mechanism sticking out which I believe Cancellara had right next to one of the shifters. 

And the acceleration Cancellara showed at the beginning of the video is downright comical, like a deliberate parody :lol: ! His body motion WAS NOT CONSISTENT with the output/acceleration shown. Period. The theme from The Benny Hill show is perfect music for that acceleration.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Gert Steegmans attacks. Gotta laugh out loud, that guys is huge.

But that was the perfect counter by Sagan, since JAF was the guy that jumped on steegmans and no one else was right there...

That was pretty savvy.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> timed his move of Flecha who will never chase in those situations. Wonder if Sagan knew it. Flecha sat up waiting for someone to chase and it was over
> Isn't the first time, won't be the last.
> 
> and flecha neutralized every chase by catching it and failing to pull through
> I lost coverage as well thanks for the posting


The way I saw it, Flecha closed down steegmans, and the sagan countered, and flecha tried to stay but was redlined from chasing steegmans. No one else was there, so flecha had to wait for help.

That was a perfectly timed counterattack by Sagan, and maybe a bad idea for Steegmans? Considering they had Cavendish in the group, letting things come back together would have been better for quickstep.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

spookyload said:


> Cancellara pulled out at the feed because he was cooked. .


He pulled out because it was freezing and he didn't have an interest in it. Saving himself for races later this week. He's a multi time GT finisher and has proven that he can compete days in a row.



cda 455 said:


> As silly as that sounds, especially with conspiracy theorists at the center of it, it is quite plausible.
> 
> 
> If P-R didn't or doesn't have a pre-race bike inspection like NASCAR has for their cars, and with an actual product that did and does exist, I can _easily_ see a team taking full advantage of said product; *ONCE*.
> ...


I have tested the system you refer to. It would not be useful in any race situation because it causes drag over 20mph. It also makes a very audible noise that anyone nearby could hear, including a camera on a motorbike.

His acceleration looks incredible for two reasons:
1. The guys he passed just sat up.
2. He's incredible.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

OnTheRivet said:


> Seriously? Cancellaras whole career is "abnormal". Accelerating away from a group of 25 in P-R 50k's from the end like he had an engine and continually putting time into them. Yeah, that's believable. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AA0T8eWMeo


the announcer is hilarious in that ,"ooo la la la la la, ballan ve have a problem. tom, tom, tom, tom"...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

foto said:


> The way I saw it, Flecha closed down steegmans, and the sagan countered, and flecha tried to stay but was redlined from chasing steegmans. No one else was there, so flecha had to wait for help.
> 
> That was a perfectly timed counterattack by Sagan, and maybe a bad idea for Steegmans? Considering they had Cavendish in the group, letting things come back together would have been better for quickstep.


if JAF was tapped I'd believe it. I've just seen him too many times trying to enlist someone to pull him back to the attack and his stalling is why he rarely wins


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

davidka said:


> He pulled out because it was freezing and he didn't have an interest in it. Saving himself for races later this week. He's a multi time GT finisher and has proven that he can compete days in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart move for Fabian. GW isn't a main objective
He took E3
his eyes are on Flanders and Roubaix, why risk getting sick for the big ones?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> Smart move for Fabian. GW isn't a main objective
> He took E3
> his eyes are on Flanders and Roubaix, why risk getting sick for the big ones?


E3 is a main objective.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

davidka said:


> I have tested the system you refer to. It would not be useful in any race situation because it causes drag over 20mph. It also makes a very audible noise that anyone nearby could hear, including a camera on a motorbike.
> 
> His acceleration looks incredible for two reasons:
> 1. The guys he passed just sat up.
> 2. He's incredible.


Ah; Thanks for the insight :thumbsup: !


That does make it sound more doubtful then.

I'm a Can-_cellaaaaaara_ fan  . He reminds me of Big Mig.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Ah; Thanks for the insight :thumbsup: !
> 
> 
> That does make it sound more doubtful then.
> ...


But what about this?



cda 455 said:


> His body motion WAS NOT CONSISTENT with the output/acceleration shown. Period.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Bill2 said:


> E3 is a main objective.


no. E3, 3 Days of Panne and Ghent Wevelgem are nice little sidebars where they check their fitness and if they get a good result that's a bonus
The Main objectives are, and will always be Flanders and Roubaix

both Boonen and Fabian would trade all their victories in these races for another win in the monuments


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> But what about this?


I think Cancellara's acceleration was consistent with what we've seen him do before and exaggerated by the men around him sitting up as he accelerated. There wasn't a close shot of it so it's hard to tell what's happening there.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> But what about this?


It still looks funny/inconsistent.


But maybe I'm just influenced by the conspiracy. :shrugs:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> It still looks funny/inconsistent.
> 
> 
> But maybe I'm just influenced by the conspiracy. :shrugs:


He always attacks sitting down.


----------

